# Flying into CO this week! Hitting Breck/Vail/Keystone.



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

There isn't going to be shit for snowcat runs. There isn't shit for snow. The Front Range resorts have been getting the damn shaft this season. There's nothing in Denver worth hanging around for. Head west ASAP!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> There isn't going to be shit for snowcat runs. There isn't shit for snow. The Front Range resorts have been getting the damn shaft this season. There's nothing in Denver worth hanging around for. Head west ASAP!


Trust me, we've checked the reports a few times, but not much can be done about it since all our plans are already in place. Fingers still crossed lol...

I've only researched the resorts in Summit County based on our original plans. In case there is some way we could get out of the lift ticket packages, what Front Range resorts would you guys suggest then (taking into account that we're sleeping in Breck)?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hope you like riding park or slushy groomers it's spring time conditions. Past two days we've hit highs in the mid 40's and it's not going to end. Pretty sure the cats have stopped running cause the snowpack has melted off drastically.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Hope you like riding park or slushy groomers it's spring time conditions. Past two days we've hit highs in the mid 40's and it's not going to end. Pretty sure the cats have stopped running cause the snowpack has melted off drastically.


WOW what a change!... when i was there over the christmas break, it was bitterly cold.

I've decided that I'm not a big fan of CO, mostly cue to the elevation... it's just killer on my lungs. Whistler for me


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Not much for recommendations for a hill because of the lack of snow but you gotta eat chili cheese fries with chicharone from chubbys in Denver.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know what to tell you. This is the first real skunk year we've had in 15 years. Snowfall is pretty reliable in this state, but so far El Nino has been screwing us. Spring could be fantastic but January is looking to be a push at best. 

Monarch has the best conditions close to Summit County. Probably a 2-2 1/2 hour drive from Breck. You just take Highway 9 over Hoosier Pass to 285 South to 50 West. Should be an easy drive and they have 100% of the mountain open. Then again, they haven't seen snow in awhile either. That's about all I got. It's so crappy that I am flipping the bird to Ullr and going rock climbing this weekend. Maybe he'll change his mind about snow if he sees we are just going to do something else. You're welcome to join in on the climbing if you want...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I just got back from Breckenridge exactly one week ago. Do yourself a favor and take it easy your first day there. The altitude will sap your strength and make you feel a bit ill if you push it too hard.

How early are you getting in? Whatever you do, I wouldn't leave Denver any later than ~2:30PM. Breck gets dark around 4:30PM this time of year, and you'd definitely rather make the drive down I-70 in daylight if its your first time. BRING SUNGLASSES because you'll be driving straight at the sun.

In Friday traffic, Keystone will probably be ~20-30 min drive... I didn't ride it at night but my roommate said it was hella cold when he went.

The weather wasn't *too* bad when I was there over the Holiday weekend. Noon highs got up to like 35ºF or so on the days it was sunny (just enough to start melting the slush at the lodges on the base of the peaks), but only stayed that warm for about 45 min. We got a bit of snow our 3rd day which put some powder on the upper half of the peaks, but the wind blew it away the next day (wtf!) I agree with BurtonAvenger and Killclimbz when they say that the snowfall hasn't been anything special (as far as the mid west goes). My roommate went out to copper mtn last week monday and said it was all icy hardpack (glad I skipped the trip!).

There's nothing in Denver I can think of that wouldn't end up with you driving through rush hour (or later) traffic to get to Breck.... maybe a local will have some suggestions.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, we are something like 15ft behind on snow fall this season. I have seen a year like this that when March hit it snowed like hell. At the first week of April we were 160% of average snow fall. So it can turn around. I've also just seen it suck all (98) year too...


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Please let it turn around prior to the end of Feb. Finally made it out west last year and had high temps and no new snow in Utah. Now I head to Colorado in their worst season in a decade. Based on my luck next year I will let you all know when and where I am going so you can avoid it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

This "worst season" seems to be affecting most everyone in the west. There have been periods of greatness and then some lame weather pattern has set in to ruin it for about everyone. No snow, rain, warm temps, shit like that. Cali is probably the best spot to be in the west right now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

*Steamboat*

Getting the best snow in CO. Was there last week. Epic. 

Two hours NW from Breck- hit the hot spring while you're there. You won't regret it.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

LegalShredding said:


> Getting the best snow in CO. Was there last week. Epic.
> 
> Two hours NW from Breck- hit the hot spring while you're there. You won't regret it.


Uh, we had one good day last week, which was tracked about 10 minutes after the lifts opened.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Big bummer this year... just when I can ride a lot more this season... daughter is almost two and not as time demanding and I'm getting more sleep at night.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

earl_je said:


> Big bummer this year... just when I can ride a lot more this season... daughter is almost two and not as time demanding and I'm getting more sleep at night.


2 yrs old is still small enough to fit in one of those baby carriers! Cut some holes in a Burton backpack and take her to the hill with you! She'll love it! (for about 4 minutes, anyway) :laugh:


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> 2 yrs old is still small enough to fit in one of those baby carriers! Cut some holes in a Burton backpack and take her to the hill with you! She'll love it! (for about 4 minutes, anyway) :laugh:


Oh trust me I've tried to talk my wife into letting me take her up to the hill at least.. no go  She's a born again snowboarder (previous skier) and she used to take my son (infant then, now 5y.o.) up all the time. She's a snowboarder now and thinks it's a lot harder to strap them on snowboarding compared to skiing :dunno: She knows i jib around a lot so maybe she's just overly protective? :dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I rode Keystone last night and it was surprisingly decent considering the lack of snow. A bit icy in spots, but not bad at all. I'm going to start riding at night through the week more often. The place was damn near empty. It was nice.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Talked to a couple guys and thought it over, but I think we're gonna stick to the original plan and hope for the best...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm sure you'll find some fun stuff to do. It's just a bummer, there is some great stuff to do but the usually reliable conditions just aren't here this season. It's the first time since 98 that I remember it being this bad, and in 98 January was the only good month. So right now this season is worse than 98 imo...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Well at the very least I know it can't be worse than here. I've been trying to go up locally, but with the exception of today, it has been either one extreme (bulletproof ice) or another (pouring rain) the past couple weeks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been hearing that same 'ol song and dance all over the West this season. It's not unusual for one area to go crappy, but it is practically all of them right now. Sounds like maybe Cali is now getting some love so at least one spot is good atm...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Not SoCal. I was just at Bear less than two weeks ago, and I don't think much has changed since then. Nice sunny, hot weather but no fresh snow other than manmade snowmaking.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm talking about California where there are real mountains not that other state called SoCal...:laugh:

I think Tahoe and probably Mammoth too, just got hit with a couple of feet of fresh.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep, Mammoth just got about 15" and weather is looking fucking awesome for the next week. Anywhere from 60-70% chance of snow on the forecast from this Sunday all the way through Monday.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

"Most of next weeks storms favor the southwest portion of Colorado, with mostly light snow next Wednesday and Thursday as storms cross to the south. Late next week, Friday and Saturday (22nd-23rd) snowfall may be a bit more moderate in intensity as blocking high pressure over the plains states shifts east slightly, allowing more of the energy from the next Pacific storm to move in with less weakening. By the 24th/ 25th (late next weekend, Sunday into Monday) and on through that following week, the low pressure trough axis shifts eastward, and at this time the frequent Pacific storms favor northern Colorado with significant snowfalls (no change, still on track). This looks like a good period (24th - 30th or so) for snowfall across the northern resorts like Aspen to Winter Park. We stay busy with storms and snow right into February."


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh ok, Central Cal yeah. I was in Tahoe Christmas weekend and there it snowed a bit while I was there. 2 of my best days out this year for sure!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Gnarly said:


> "Most of next weeks storms favor the southwest portion of Colorado, with mostly light snow next Wednesday and Thursday as storms cross to the south. Late next week, Friday and Saturday (22nd-23rd) snowfall may be a bit more moderate in intensity as blocking high pressure over the plains states shifts east slightly, allowing more of the energy from the next Pacific storm to move in with less weakening. By the 24th/ 25th (late next weekend, Sunday into Monday) and on through that following week, the low pressure trough axis shifts eastward, and at this time the frequent Pacific storms favor northern Colorado with significant snowfalls (no change, still on track). This looks like a good period (24th - 30th or so) for snowfall across the northern resorts like Aspen to Winter Park. We stay busy with storms and snow right into February."


PLEASE!!!! let this be true

If so then I will be in for a good trip. (Jan 28-feb1)


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I just booked my first trip to CO, Feb 20 thru 25th (going to Telluride. I am pretty excited. Hopefully things turn around...Keep up the snow dances!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just a heads up, but I was at Vail yesterday and it was pure shit. Probably the worst conditions I've seen in peak season CO. Half of the runs were brown the snow was so thin with rocks mixed in churned up by the cats. The back bowls were chopped up ice and damn near unrideable. Lots of bare ground peeking through. The best conditions were still poor and were low on the mountain. I won't be back to Vail unless it's a powder day. Too many goddamn cat tracks and moguls.


----------



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Just a heads up, but I was at Vail yesterday and it was pure shit. Probably the worst conditions I've seen in peak season CO. Half of the runs were brown the snow was so thin with rocks mixed in churned up by the cats. The back bowls were chopped up ice and damn near unrideable. Lots of bare ground peeking through. The best conditions were still poor and were low on the mountain. I won't be back to Vail unless it's a powder day. Too many goddamn cat tracks and moguls.



Fuuuuuuck. I don't want to hear this. I am coming out to Vail/Beaver Creek this coming Wednesday. Had the trip planned for a while so there is not much I can do about it except pray for snow in the next couple days.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

We live next Saturday for our yearly family trip to Beaver Creek. The long rang forecast does look promising with potential decent amounts of new snow starting the end of this week.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

Just watched the local weather. As usaual, the San Juans will get the majority of the snow, but the I-70 coridore looks like it should get some fresh tues-wed. My patience is weearing thin! I just got a new board and have yet to put it to the pow test.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Tmoney said:


> Fuuuuuuck. I don't want to hear this. I am coming out to Vail/Beaver Creek this coming Wednesday. Had the trip planned for a while so there is not much I can do about it except pray for snow in the next couple days.


You should be ok. Most of the resorts in summit cty are supposed to get snow from Wed - Friday. Wed/Thurs estimating 1" of snow each day. Friday looks to be the best day this week - most resorts are predicting 3 - 6".


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> You should be ok. Most of the resorts in summit cty are supposed to get snow from Wed - Friday. Wed/Thurs estimating 1" of snow each day. Friday looks to be the best day this week - most resorts are predicting 3 - 6".


3-6" will help the groomers, but those back bowls need a good dumping to get back into shape.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> 3-6" will help the groomers, but those back bowls need a good dumping to get back into shape.


They closed Imperial Bowl in Breck while I was there 2 weeks ago (Jan 5, i think).

Have they opened it back up yet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

honestly breck is the best right now. most snow base and its been getting snow while beaver creek hasnt


Last week when I went to keystone it was a giant sheet of and the runs werent that fun.


----------



## jordan2734 (May 11, 2008)

i just got back from steamboat (was on the mountain thurs-saturday.) I was expecting better cus it was my first time out west in 6 years but it wasn't too terrible. at the end of saturday though most of the runs were getting icy which was not fun, and there was no powder (except for a little in morningside park) and there was some dirt/grass spots from lack of snow/snow getting skiied off but still a hell of a lot better than the midwest aka home and i'm glad i got out there. 

the people i talked to on the chairlift were saying the same things about vail that were said in this thread, god awful and not worth it. a few people i talked to were day trippers from denver that didn't usually go to steamboat but said they had to cus their normal day trip to summit county wasn't worth it because steamboat had better conditions cus of less traffic on the mountain meaning less snow being skiied off then summit. but ofcourse now that i left its supposed to snow all week, just my luck


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I feel bad for anyone that had trips planned for right now....

I havn't even been riding because the conditions are so bad... The only thing worse then not being able to ride your home mountains during peak season, is flying somewhere to ride and only have rocks and ice to ride on...

Sorry to hear it, and I'm jonesing during peak season.... Just isn't right


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> 3-6" will help the groomers, but those back bowls need a good dumping to get back into shape.


It's better than the whole lot of nothing that we've gotten so far this year.  But definitely need a week straight of blizzards to pummel the mountains.

Anyone that's coming to CO had better stick to the southern mountains if they don't want to be disappointed. Wolf Creek's supposed to get about 3 feet of snow this week.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just got back home yesterday and all 8 of us had a BLAST!! Reading what some of you are saying about the conditions, it almost sounds like we're talking about two completely different places. My guess is that the comments are coming from a mix of tourists that didn't know where to go, or locals that are spoiled  It's all relative, right? After the horrible season we've had for the most part in the NW, CO was still way better. I hit Tahoe and Bear this season too, and CO was almost as good as Tahoe. Now don't get me wrong, there were plenty of exposed/hidden rocks/twigs/dirt to avoid, but we were able to dodge most of it and none of us took any serious core shots; just a few light gouges and edge burrs here and there. We brought tuning equipment so that was all easily taken care of each night.

I booked a huge ski in/out condo in Breck Village with an amazing view. It had a full kitchen, so we bought groceries/beer/liquor and cooked and partied in for the most part. Only wandered around a little bit and was severely disappointed with the nightlife, especially considering it was a holiday weekend. All the bars/pubs/clubs we went to were literally over capacity with 90% dudes, smelled like b.o. and vomit, and most of the chicks were pretty busted lol. No big deal since we came to ride...everything else is secondary. We spent most of our evening getting hammered and lounging in the hot tub & sauna.

When we first came up with the idea of going to CO, we pictured epic pow and negative F temps. The last couple weeks leading up to the trip, we kept our fingers crossed and hoped for a storm to roll through, but unfortunately that didn't happen. We ended up hitting Breck on Sat, Vail on Sun, and back to Breck on Mon. We opted not to bother with Keystone since the base is so thin and the snowcat shuttle prob wasn't even running. It started snowing while we were at Vail, and started coming down harder when we left, so we did get several inches for the last day of riding at Breck. It was warmer than we expected, all but the last day.

We went all over and surfed the entire mountain. Despite all the people, we only got caught in long lines a handful of times because of how we mapped it out, and mobbed everywhere, bombing any slick groomer we encountered, and popping off all the rollers. We spent most of our time roaming in the trees, and found wood runs with decent snow, and got fresh tracks all over the place. We were even grinding/jibbing a stump we found out there. The last day we hiked up the ridge at Peak 8 Summit and got in a bunch of pow turns. All in all, we were able to find decent snow at both mountains, got in some fresh tracks, and ripped it up.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I live here and have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

yep we're spoiled... summit county sucks ass this season.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, your home mountains must really be shitty if you had fun out here right now....

Maybe we're spoiled by some standards, but most of us live out here for the sole purpose of good snowboarding. Everything else is a bi-product.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Basically we came in with low expectations, knowing there wouldn't be the epic waist deep pow we'd envisioned when deciding on this trip mos. ago. Most of my usual suspects aren't divas, meaning we ride when we have time regardless of conditions, so we're used to making the best of it. So far this season I've ridden nice bluebird days in Tahoe post-storm and crazy hot/sunny slush at Bear. Locally I've only had maybe 3 great days this season while the rest have been mostly dust on crust as well as some bulletproof ice and even rain that you run into here in the PNW every season. Bottom line, we found sections/areas that were better than what we've got going on back home, and I can see the immense potential of these mountains post-storm.

While some days/resorts are undoubtedly better than others, I can't remember a day on any mountain recently that I wasn't able to search out something that wasn't at least decent at some point in the day. Next mo. I'll be doing a weekend in Bachelor, and in Mar. a weekend at Baker and a week in SoCal. Regardless of conditions, I guarantee I/we will have a good time.

Forgot to mention we also had a few local friends to show us around one morning, so we followed them into some nice spots pretty deep in that we most likely wouldn't have found otherwise. Oh and considering I'm out of shape right now, surprisingly the altitude had a minimal effect on most of us. Some inner ear pressure driving up 70, but it subsided after a short nap on the drive up from DIA. Couple guys did spring a random slow-dripping nosebleed during the trip...lol. Other than that just seemingly getting drunk faster, more panting than usual while hiking, and some sinus pressure when crashing at night. Wish I would've paid closer attention to the advice I read in another thread and drank more water though...def felt a bit dehydrated at times.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This was one way to hike, up and to the left along the ridge.









This was the other way to hike, to the right. In this pic we're taking a break at the low spot, from which you can hike up further.









One of the spots we dropped in from.









Here's me making some wide turns after it was a bit tracked out, but still nice and soft.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, living here in CO will spoil you. If there hasn't been snowfall in the last 48 hours, we're probably screaming that it's shit conditions!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad you had a good time. Pow does tend to stick around here for weeks and yeah we do get a little spoiled. I've actually had some great days over the last couple of weeks, but what and where I am riding is just more limited than in the previous 15 seasons. Looks like we may actually get some snow out of these California storms that are rolling our way. A great late season would be better than a crappy year altogether.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

I was at breckenridge last weekend also. Had a killer time! What a great place to go. 2 days was not even closr to long enough. Did you see the kid fall from the lift sat mornign? He was about 25 to 30 ft up. Never had been on a lift and his parents were 3 chairs back.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Christ, I'm a Diva and I live on the east coast! I refuse to ride the Poconos unless its to take a lady who rarely gets snow time. I only do 15-20 days on the hills a season because I will only ride good stuff! I'll follow a storm and go play, but I won't go just because. Out west, I've had some great days, but I knew this year was going to be shit....and it was! Only thing I can say is that I will accept 45,Sunny, and mashed taters as a decent riding day. If I can't get fresh powder, the sluff riding is adequate. I think OP got some decent sluff, so I understand. But yeah, its still shit conditions! Look at all of the foot tracks hiking up Peak 8! That should be one tracked-out stairway to heaven, not a stampede track!

Glad you enjoyed it. I so want to live in Tahoe right now!!!!!! Two years till Sabatical!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

First time I've ever seen this at an airport...pretty sweet. I'm particularly surprised they haven't implemented it in Reno.









Panoramic view from our condo balcony.









This Vail lift had a trail map on the sissy bar. One of the smartest things I've ever seen, so I don't know why I haven't seen it at other world class resorts? It's weird b/c everywhere I've been from local mountains to many in Tahoe, Whistler, etc... nobody ever really puts down the bar. In CO, just about every time we had a skiier on the chair with us, they wanted to put the bar down. Each time I would one of us would politely say something along the lines of "no thanks" or "no, that's ok."










Hidden treehouse at Breck.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

IMO it's pretty dick of you to not let someone put the bar down if they want it down. Maybe they're uncomfortable not having it? Hell, it's not that big of a deal, just go with it.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> IMO it's pretty dick of you to not let someone put the bar down if they want it down. Maybe they're uncomfortable not having it? Hell, it's not that big of a deal, just go with it.


Save it...there's already a pre-existing thread where you can debate your opinion on this matter. Bottom line, one person's comfort certainly doesn't outweigh the majority's comfort. In all seriousness, if you insist on preaching on, go find that thread, although you'll then realize all arguments have already been discussed.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You know I never make a big deal about those wanting to put down the bar, as long as they let me know they want to do it. I really don't mind if it has a foot rest as they are nice to use. I certainly don't care, but to each his own, overall I don't care either way. And triple8 you are right, this topic was covered rather extensively a month or two ago...


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Just a heads up, but I was at Vail yesterday and it was pure shit. Probably the worst conditions I've seen in peak season CO. Half of the runs were brown the snow was so thin with rocks mixed in churned up by the cats. The back bowls were chopped up ice and damn near unrideable. Lots of bare ground peeking through. The best conditions were still poor and were low on the mountain. I won't be back to Vail unless it's a powder day. Too many goddamn cat tracks and moguls.


Amen.

Just got back from 5 days at Vail and 1 at Breck. Of course 11 inches drop the day after we leave. We did get 5 inches last Tuesday so we had one pretty great day, best snow was in the Sun bowls. Hiked up to Ptarmigan ridge and came all the way around, that snow stayed real fresh for about 3 days. Other than that though there was a lot of garbage. Tons of ice and traps, I barely avoided a couple really bad rocks by using my ass, and my buddy got a quad core shot on one rock pile.

We still a good time despite the lack of snow, but now we all want to get out to Utah in Feb to try to find some real snow.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

chicagoblue said:


> I barely avoided a couple really bad rocks by using my ass


You too? :laugh:

Yeah, when I was up there, my ass took the brunt of the burden on several last ditch efforts to avoid rocks to save my board.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

chicagoblue said:


> Amen.
> 
> Just got back from 5 days at Vail and 1 at Breck. Of course 11 inches drop the day after we leave. We did get 5 inches last Tuesday so we had one pretty great day, best snow was in the Sun bowls. Hiked up to Ptarmigan ridge and came all the way around, that snow stayed real fresh for about 3 days. Other than that though there was a lot of garbage. Tons of ice and traps, I barely avoided a couple really bad rocks by using my ass, and my buddy got a quad core shot on one rock pile.
> 
> We still a good time despite the lack of snow, but now we all want to get out to Utah in Feb to try to find some real snow.


Utah wasn't doing any better till this week. Now, OMG!!! I need to find a new job with more flexibility so I can up and leave. Actually, I'd probably never come back! I need a GOOD job in Tahoe!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well the popular areas of Colorado have been getting the shaft. Wolf Creek got 67" out of this storm, and most resorts in the San Juan areas got around 40". Just been sucking close to home, which sucks...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^^
Yep. Having buddies in Telluride and Tahoe sucks right now. I'm tired of hearing about all of their powder days!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

id rather go to loveland than any of those three resorts i was there a week ago and it had the most powder and least amount of people there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, Loveland has gotten the most snow so far this year of all the resorts close to Denver and the crowds are always sparse consisting almost entirely of locals. I wish they'd team up with another mountain on a pass. I'd love to have the Loveland Pass, I just don't want to be limited to only Loveland.


----------



## Sphere (Oct 20, 2009)

idk if im just out of the konw, but i want to know where that treehouse is! anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll say this yesterday Breck was all time. Bluebird, warm, 0 wind, and the snow was actually amazing on Imperial. Did some gates, hiked some stuff and it was well worth it. Only dinged 1 rock.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'll say this yesterday Breck was all time. Bluebird, warm, 0 wind, and the snow was actually amazing on Imperial. Did some gates, hiked some stuff and it was well worth it. Only dinged 1 rock.


What the heck does half of what you said mean?


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> What the heck does half of what you said mean?


"Let me make this statement, the mountain resort of Breckenridge had outstanding conditions yesterday. Clear blue skies, mild temperatures, nary a breeze in the air, and the snow was actually amazing on the bowl shaped area of said mountain, named Imperial. I manually accessed off-piste terrain via my legs to ride different terrain and by golly it was excellent. The base of my board was impacted by a mere one ghastly rock."

does that make sense?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

I knew over a month out that I wanted to go to Telluride or Wolf Creek, but our tickets and rooms were already booked.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> "Let me make this statement, the mountain resort of Breckenridge had outstanding conditions yesterday. Clear blue skies, mild temperatures, nary a breeze in the air, and the snow was actually amazing on the bowl shaped area of said mountain, named Imperial. I manually accessed off-piste terrain via my legs to ride different terrain and by golly it was excellent. The base of my board was impacted by a mere one ghastly rock."
> 
> does that make sense?


ha ha ha good job


----------



## Tmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> "Let me make this statement, the mountain resort of Breckenridge had outstanding conditions yesterday. Clear blue skies, mild temperatures, nary a breeze in the air, and the snow was actually amazing on the bowl shaped area of said mountain, named Imperial. I manually accessed off-piste terrain via my legs to ride different terrain and by golly it was excellent. The base of my board was impacted by a mere one ghastly rock."
> 
> does that make sense?


well played sir


----------

